# Meet up in Uk Liverpool or near.



## Gee_Gee (Jul 26, 2012)

If anyone from Uk near Liverpool would like to meet up? Would be nice for pip to meet more Chi's


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Where in liverpool are you?


----------



## Gee_Gee (Jul 26, 2012)

HI 

by Aintree in Liverpool


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Ah. Not too far from me then. I live in Waterloo. I work with a guy who lives right by aintree race course.


----------



## Gee_Gee (Jul 26, 2012)

no not to far. How old are your chi's ?


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Mylo (the Black and Tan one) is coming up to 1 at the beginning of may and Willow is 8 months. How old is yours?


----------



## Polar (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm not from Liverpool but I'd be up for a North west meet, Oliver's only 5 months.x


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I would be up for a North West meet too.


----------



## Gee_Gee (Jul 26, 2012)

Pip has just turned one on the 7th of April. Yeah we should definitely have a meet up somewhere would be nice to meet other chi owners and for pip to meet his own kind too ha!


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Ooooh I've not been on here for a few weeks and this is the first post I saw when I logged on - I'd defo be up for this!

I dont get much time to come on here at the moment so if I'm not around please could someone PM me as I'd hate to miss out!


----------



## Gee_Gee (Jul 26, 2012)

Well everyone post some suggestions where we could all meet up and we can arrange a day  xx


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Sounds great! I've been waiting for a meet up I could actually go to! I've been wanting to test the theory of chihuahuas being better with their own kind! I've been MIA a bit lately but hope to be around a but more soon. Did everyone want to meet in liverpool or a location somewhere between us all?


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Sounds great! I've been waiting for a meet up I could actually go to! I've been wanting to test the theory of chihuahuas being better with their own kind! I've been MIA a bit lately but hope to be around a but more soon. Did everyone want to meet in liverpool or a location somewhere between us all?


Don't want to hijack the thread but I have been missing you on here Melissa! Glad to see you back.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> Don't want to hijack the thread but I have been missing you on here Melissa! Glad to see you back.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aw  thanks Amy!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

There is meant to be a dog friendly pub near the squirrel woods in formby but the info might be out of date so I'd have to check. If there was then there's a good walk in the woods, near by beach etc. If not there seems to be a few dog friendly pubs on the Wirral which are quite nice, rural areas Dog Friendly Pubs - Merseyside - North West - Dog Friendly UK - Dog Friendly Hotels, B&Bs, Self Catering and Pubs 

Or if you wanted to make it nice and easy for me  then I have a park near by, marine gardens and a beach where you can sample the delights of Anthony Gormley's 'Another Place' 'Another Place' by Antony Gormley - Sightseeing in Liverpool, Crosby - Visit Liverpool


----------



## Gee_Gee (Jul 26, 2012)

Any of them places sound good to me. Just be great to be able to meet up. What does everyone else think?


----------



## Gee_Gee (Jul 26, 2012)

I been looking at some places the ones that Melissa suggested are really nice, there is also a dog event Boxer Rescue Liverpool Family Fun Day (All dog breeds welcome) Family Fun Day and Dog Show - 26th May 2013 National Wildflower Centre, Roby Road, Liverpool, L16 3NA From 11am Fun dog show, lots of stalls, face painting and much more. 

Hesketh Park Southport Less than one miles walk from the vibrant resort of Southport . This 34 acre Park has a small dog friendly cafe, where treats are often available

Enjoy life with your dog information all at this site.


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

How far would this be from liverpool airport ??


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm happy to do any of those as long as you can get there using public transport


----------



## Gee_Gee (Jul 26, 2012)

I think you can get train to both. I know you can get train to Waterloo? Maj which place was you thinking?


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

liverpool airport is around one and half hours drive for me so i was just wondering how much further southport is - or where ever else you choose - id love to have a doggy day out with you all if you dont mind of course that is


----------



## Gee_Gee (Jul 26, 2012)

No of course not more the better  will work out the distance later on of all the different place then we can all decide where would be best? What you think?


----------



## chichicharlie (Aug 25, 2012)

im from liverpool too  allerton / wavertree way  would love a chi meet up x


----------



## Mike_S (May 10, 2013)

haha god can't believe I've come across this thread, I live in Southport. Hesketh Park is a brilliant idea! I'll be able to pop down if it's on a Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## chichicharlie (Aug 25, 2012)

aww i would love to meet up with you all x were on holiday for a week from 21st may but after that im free x


----------



## Gemma (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi, 
Sorry to jump in but I'm from Newcastle and would love my two to meet up and socialise with other chihuahua's, so if you don't mind I'd love to join you?
X


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

I went to tallacre bay - very dog friendly - the beach was great for walking - it even had a pet shop- is that any good to anyone- it was 2 hoursdrive for me - but im open for more suggestions to meet with chi people


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Any decisions on where/when yet? Any more thoughts on the boxer rescue?


----------

